# Syracuse University - Newhouse School Of Public Communications (MA)



## Chris W (Jul 13, 2016)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School Syracuse University - Newhouse School Of Public Communications (MFA). Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 19, 2018)

The Film School Syracuse University - Newhouse School Of Public Communications (MFA) has been updated.



> Updated Notification of Decision and Portfolio Requirements


----------



## seok (Oct 8, 2018)

Hi there. Is there a way to update this page? I am a Malaysian filmmaker currently pursuing MFA in Film at Syracuse University (Department of Transmedia, VPA). I came here under the support of Fulbright scholarship. . Newhouse does not have a MFA program actually, they only do MA and PhD. I'll be happy to contribute to this thread if anyone has any questions.

Best,
Seok


----------



## Chris W (Oct 8, 2018)

seok said:


> Hi there. Is there a way to update this page? I am a Malaysian filmmaker currently pursuing MFA in Film at Syracuse University (Department of Transmedia, VPA). I came here under the support of Fulbright scholarship. . Newhouse does not have a MFA program actually, they only do MA and PhD. I'll be happy to contribute to this thread if anyone has any questions.
> 
> Best,
> Seok



I can update it. I'll do that now. 

You can pay a review for the school if you like. That'd be super helpful.


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Aug 21, 2020)

The film school Syracuse University - Newhouse School Of Public Communications (MA) has been updated:

Updated acceptance data


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Nov 22, 2021)

The film school Syracuse University - Newhouse School Of Public Communications (MA) has been updated:

Updated deadline and requirements


----------

